# Retired Military looking to relocate to UK



## SVW3 (Jan 22, 2012)

My wife and I are entertaining the notion of taking the family overseas. I have an annual pension of £39K and medical care for myself and the family through US Government for life (which is applicable for overseas Medical expenses: TRICARE/CHAMPVA). My wife has an MBA and certifications in information systems technologies and has worked in the UK before. I have reviewed the immigration and visa laws, but not in great detail. I know dual citizenship takes about 5 years to obtain. What I am hoping to do here is have a dialog with someone knowledgeable and willing to play devil's advocate. 

Our reasons are pretty clear cut.
- We both have lived in Europe for extended periods of time ( myself 4+ years), wife is ex-state department. We both miss the old world. 
- I think the kids would benefit from having exposure and immersion.
- Our notion is to settle long term. 
- We have narrowed it down realistically to the UK and Germany.

Vaughan


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There really aren't many options for Americans. Since you're already married and presumably want to stay that way and come together, marrying a UK citizen is out. One of you could undertake a program of study in the UK which means paying international student fees. Not cheap. One of you can find a qualified sponsor for a Tier 2 work visa of which there are only 20,700 available each year and then the rest of the family will come as dependents. Alternatively, you will have to have a lot of money to either invest in or start a UK business. And just to add a little more uncertainty to the mix, it's expected that there will be changes to the rules in April which will likely limit the possibilities even further.


----------



## SVW3 (Jan 22, 2012)

nyclon said:


> There really aren't many options for Americans. Since you're already married and presumably want to stay that way and come together, marrying a UK citizen is out. One of you could undertake a program of study in the UK which means paying international student fees. Not cheap. One of you can find a qualified sponsor for a Tier 2 work visa of which there are only 20,700 available each year and then the rest of the family will come as dependents. Alternatively, you will have to have a lot of money to either invest in or start a UK business. And just to add a little more uncertainty to the mix, it's expected that there will be changes to the rules in April which will likely limit the possibilities even further.


We are looking at the Tier 2 work visas, also I am exploring the residential property purchase in the UK... I think it has to be above £150K, but my information may be dated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

SVW3 said:


> My wife and I are entertaining the notion of taking the family overseas. I have an annual pension of £39K and medical care for myself and the family through US Government for life (which is applicable for overseas Medical expenses: TRICARE/CHAMPVA). My wife has an MBA and certifications in information systems technologies and has worked in the UK before. I have reviewed the immigration and visa laws, but not in great detail. I know dual citizenship takes about 5 years to obtain. What I am hoping to do here is have a dialog with someone knowledgeable and willing to play devil's advocate.
> 
> Our reasons are pretty clear cut.
> - We both have lived in Europe for extended periods of time ( myself 4+ years), wife is ex-state department. We both miss the old world.
> ...


I don't know the specifics about immigrating to Germany, so you may want to post on the German forum separately.

As far as UK is concerned, there is no visa category for people in your situation. There used to be (until late 2008) a category called retired persons of independent means, but that has been abolished. The only options include either as an investor (with £1 million or more to invest in UK) or entrepreneur who has £200,000 in cash to sink into a UK business - new or existing - and take an active part in running it. You could be sponsored for employment, but given the pitiful state of economy, your age (assuming you are 50+) and pensions, I don't think this is realistic. If your wife is willing to be employed in UK, and either can be transferred by her employer to UK or has shortage skills and a UK employer willing to sponsor her, you and children can join her as dependants, and your pension income will make getting a visa easier.

None of your former periods of residence in UK or Europe will help, I'm afraid. Usually US citizens who manage to live in retirement in UK are those of substantial means who can enter as investor or entrepreneur, those who have worked in UK long enough to gain settlement (permanent residency) or those married to UK or other EEA citizen. 

Otherwise you can come over as a visitor, up to 6 months at a time (but usually limited to one 6-month stay in 12 months), without visa.

Your children can live in UK by enrolling at private (fee-paying) school or university, but you as their parents cannot get a long-stay visa on the strength of their visas - you can only visit them.


----------



## SVW3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Actually 40. The wife is looking for employment options. The German immigration is not as hard because of the Status of forces agreement there and her employability as a US citizen on the military instillations there. As for me I am finished working. I guess things have changed as far as people of independent means coming over.


----------



## SVW3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Just a quick thank you to those that have responded. We are still actively seeking the Tier 2 work visa in the IT field or Business. The quick clarification of the change in UK immigration law provided was insightful, as well as the assessment about the current economic downturn and employment oppurtuinities. It is still our goal to raise the family a worldly enviroment. Again thank you and if you have anymore suggestions please feel free to to PM me. 


Also if anyone knows of a UK company looking for a Systems Administrator or Systems Engineer with availability for Non- EU foreigners let me know. 

V


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Germany is a tough place to settle without speaking and reading German. W/o the ability to read/speak you’ll be isolated. Its’ not much of a bother for us who are just here for a tour or so (and for those who keep to themselves), but as you said you want to raise them w/a world view, so proficiency in German would be a must. BTW, German is HARD!


----------



## SVW3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Appreciate the advice you repeated what i stated on the german thread. I lived in Schweinfurt when I was with LRRPs. My Deutsch is rusty these days.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

There are no visas for retired people in UK anymore - UK does not want old retired people because they are a huge burden on the NHS - so forget about that option even in future anytime. You need £1 million to invest in UK for 5 years under the investor visa rules if you want to just live on independent means of Income - otherwise you have to invest £200k in a business (cannot be a residential property - the rules state that clearly), it has to be a proper business, you need to create 2 jobs out of the business and take up all the headaches. It will end up costing you £300k and stressful in this bad economy plus you could lose all or most of your money. 

Try Germany - their rules are easier for Americans, also France, Spain, Italy all have easy rules for people with independent means of Income.

Lastly - a simple and yet fun OPTION - I can think for you is this, you would still need the £200k minimum and 2 job creation - but how about buying a little hotel or B&B in the British countryside? It will give you a place to stay and you can earn money too - however the £200k rule applies here too - and you need to invest the full £200k in the hotel business - if the hotel has residential accommodation where you would live while running it - then you have to get a survey estimate of the cost of that accommodation and exclude it from the 200k investment funds....they are very strict about the rules so be sure you want to move to UK really.


----------

